# Best used truck?



## NorthernRedneck

I'm currently in the market to replace the old durango with something a little newer.(2006-2009ish)  At this point, I've had chevy's, gmc's, dodges, a couple of POS kia's, and a hyundai.

Any suggestions?  Here's what I need:

-6 seater quad cab
-bigger engine(gas)
-able to pull a 31 ft camper(only occasionally)
-I like the 6.5ft box so that leaves out the chevy/gmc quad cab since the half ton wasn't available with crew cab and the longer box.

I've been looking around at a couple different dodge ram 1500s with the 5.7l engine.  Also swallowed my pride and looked at a 2008 ford crew cab with the 5.4L.  Did a bit of research lately on trucks and the common theme amongst ford owners with the 5.4L engine is that Ford came out with a funky cam phaser setup on their cams to automatically adjust the timing and this is a problem area for the fords and a costly repair when they fail.

I know what the gmc/silverado's are like from that era since I had one before.  Not a bad truck that rode ok.  The 5.3L engine is tried and true.  Front wheel bearing problems were always a common chevy/gmc problem over the years and that didn't change with the newer body style that came out in 2007.  

I've tested a 2008 toyota tundra before and was quite impressed with the comfort and power.  Not sure on the reliability though.  Haven't heard anything on that.

Anyone here have any suggestions on which way to go with a truck around that age?  I'm looking at that age since it should bring me around a certain price I'm willing to pay.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the Toyotas are great trucks I think Toyotas goal is to put mechanics out of business. one thing to watch out for on any truck with slanty headlights is the timing belt replace it before it hits a hundred k . if you want to know what is the best truck it would be a gen 1 dodge with cummins turbo diesel it's a truck you can always count on to start and go while still getting around 20 mpg. they don't necessarily ride nice and are a little noisy but for transportation that wont break the bank you can't go wrong. the runner up would be a pre 96 gen 2 with the7100 pump they tend to be more civilized and look better.as far as ford goes my loyalty to ford died in 1979 that leaves you with gm or imports stay away from gm's with automatic or electronic shift 4wd the clutches in the transfer case are prone to failure. other thanthat i would look for the least options you could get and get a nice basic truck  the newer Chrysler products seem to be coming on strong and the new hemi engine with its 468 injection system seems pretty reliable and getting their gas engines some out standing economy with out sacrificing fuel mileage while commuting


----------



## bczoom

No Fords in my stable so I can't comment.

On the GM's, I believe you either get the crew cab and 5.8' box or extended cab and 6.5' box.  If you need to have both, I guess the GM's 1/2-tons are out.  I took the crew cab and shorter box.  _I could have swore the neighbor had both the 6.5 and crew cab but it may have been a 3/4 ton_


----------



## Doc

I think Tundra is the most reliable and because of that don't be surprised if it is the most expensive option.  i wanted to go Tundra when i was in the market back in 09.   I only wanted the bigger crew cab and I think 09 was the oldest with the cab I wanted.  Those cost in the mid 30's at the time.  I could not justify paying that for a truck that I normally don't put that many miles on.  So I got an 05 chevy crew cab with the 5.5 bed for half that price.  Been happy with that.  It tows my 6k + boat just fine.  I've had it since April of 09 and only put 27k on it so far.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had an 08 chevy crew cab before.  Wasn't a bad truck but only available in the 5.8ft box with crew cab.  I swore I'd never buy a ford but that is the one thing that appealed to me is the ability to have the longer 6.5ft box with a crew cab.  I just don't trust the engines after what I've read.  Like I said, I tried out the toyota before and it was a nice truck with plenty of power.  I find that they are few and far between though.  Not many used ones out there and the ones that are for sale are fetching a hefty price.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I've got 125K on my '03 F150 with the 5.4L, no problems.


----------



## 300 H and H

Don't just Discount Ford for supposed engine issues.

They make a great truck, and the numbers sold are the proof. Only truck out there with the size of cab a big guy can be comfortable in, at least in the F 250 and up series. The 5.4 liter gasser is a long term reliable engine. The Eco boost engines are fine too... and get milage. 

Ford is the only sirvior of the so called " great ressesion" and because of what happend I would and will never own a another GM product, ever.... If you were holding GM stock back then, the Government took all of your value and replaced it with long term unfunded debt, to "clear the books" for the "new GM" There is still a pending law suit over that, that could effectively elliminate GM from history, if the old GM prevails...

Dodge is OK but for the front axle issues they never seem to address. Cummins will be history soon in them too, as Fiat industrial is already putting their diesel engine in the Ram 1500 series, and soon will boot Cummins for their very own Ivecco diesel engines. They are very good engines, and Cummins will gain them little and cut profits compared to an in house engine... Fiat owns Ivecco...FYI.

Cummins may find themsleves on the chopping block. They are no longer in any major AG eqiptment, nor Construction equiptment either. Without Dodge, another leg of their table is gone....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Kirk I will have to agree that the ford ecco boost seems to be a pretty good engine we will see how they hold up in time. as for the triton motors in my opinion junk if you plan on keeping one, especially the spark plug issues and head gasket failures, working in the repair business I have seen more than my share of cam issues with them to.  I don't know about front axle issues with dodge trucks I do know of the front axle shift forks on the 4 wd f150's being such a bad wear item ford makes a kit to repair them, but you have to drop the axle to do it, unlike the dana axles used on jeeps  to . Yes ford is still an American company and most folks don't keep a vehicle as long as I do, but working in the fleet business like I do I pointed out the problems with fords on the gm products it seems their Achilles heel is lights on the dash lighting up like a747 and their clutch actuated transfer cases not working  my town is a gm town and I would bet of the modern vehicles here 50 % of the gm's loose their 4 wd in side of 2 years the other 50 % still have a manual t- case


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My bro has a 2013 ford with the ecoboost.  He claims he likes the truck but in 25k kms he's had it back to the dealership several times for various warranty items.  I'm not ruling out the fords completely.  I'm also looking at trucks around 10 years old up here and noticing where they rust.  From what I can tell, the fords start to peel paint over the rear wheels without actually rusting right through.  Chev/gm seems to be better in that area but tend to rust at the bottom of the cabs.  Most mid 2000 dodges up here are rusted right through over the rear fenders.  Heck, I've seen some of the newer model dodges from 2009-2014 with rear fenders rusted right through.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Still undecided as to what to get. Got a line on a good deal on a 2008 dodge ram 1500 with the hemi and 4x4. It's only got 45k kms on it. I could put that on in two years. Dealership is only asking 14500 for it. 

Waiting to hear back from another dealership to see what they can offer. If they come back with a comparable truck for similar price it'll be a tough decision.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Still undecided as to what to get. Got a line on a good deal on a 2008 dodge ram 1500 with the hemi and 4x4. It's only got 45k kms on it. I could put that on in two years. Dealership is only asking 14500 for it.
> 
> Waiting to hear back from another dealership to see what they can offer. If they come back with a comparable truck for similar price it'll be a tough decision.








Heading out soon to talk to the dealership about numbers etc.  I gave it a good once over.  Not a mark on the body.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like the dodge won out.  Was Considering a ford and a chevy also but they both had twice the mileage and cost more.  Should be getting it by this weekend.  Dealership still has a couple things to do to the truck before I get it since they just got it in and hadn't had the chance to give it the full inspection yet.  

My wife has a 2005 GMC envoy XL with the 5.3L engine.  It's been a good vehicle so far with no major problems other than routine maintenance.  Just out of curiosity I looked up the mile per gallon ratings on it vs the 2008 dodge ram with the 5.7 hemi.  Here's what I found:

2005 gmc envoy XL with 5.3L is 13 in the city and 18 on the highway.

2008 dodge ram 1500 with 5.7L hemi is 13 in the city and 17 on the highway.  So very comparable overall considering the truck should be a much heavier vehicle.  We shall see when I actually get it.


----------



## bczoom

NorthernRedneck said:


> 2005 gmc envoy XL with 5.3L is 13 in the city and 18 on the highway.


I have an 05 GMC Crew Cab with the same engine.  Pretty sure I get better mileage.


----------



## jwstewar

NorthernRedneck said:


> So very comparable overall considering the truck should be a much heavier vehicle. We shall see when I actually get it.



 I wouldn't count on the truck being heavier than the Envoy. We had a Trailblazer EXT, and it was pretty daggone heavy for a "midsize". I think it weighed as much or more than my '99 Silverado ECSB 4x4. We traded the Trailblazer for our 2008 Suburban and picked up 1.5 to 2 MPG depending on how driven.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's the thing. All depends on how it's driven on what the mileage will be. Up here. Weather also plays a factor. In the summer driving in the city I can squeeze 400km from a tank in the durango. In the winter im sucking fumes at 300kms. It fairs better on the highway though. I can go close to 550kms highway driving right now. The new to me dodge also has a tonneau cover on the box. Im told that helps with mileage as well but never had one before to confirm this.


----------



## bczoom

In years past, tonneau covers or tailgate open theoretically helped for drag.

New trucks are designed such that the aerodynamics make the wind over the cab blow completely over the bed as well so it doesn't matter much anymore.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

they tried tail gate up and down on myth busters and found down actually used more gas  how ever covers and good fitting shells will increase aero dynamics


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Update:

I managed to get financing in place(which wasn't exactly the easiest due to the financial mess the ex left me in a few years ago).  Anyway, So I go into the dealership yesteday..again!  Been there like 3 times this week since the truck I'm looking at buying hasn't even been gone through yet by the dealership.  Basically, it's sitting there with a messed up sensor so I'm told.  They've had it on the lot for a month now and haven't so much as moved it or cleaned the interior from the previous owner. At this point I've only sat in it and given it a good visual inspection.  No test drive since it's not ready to be driven yet according to the dealership.

So I go in yesterday and the truck still hasn't moved.  The sales guy is frustrated too and tells me he's getting the run around from the service department.  He brings me in to speak with his manager.  They tell me that this morning they will be talking to the service department manager to get me some answers as to when the truck will be ready.  I blew a gasket with them and said that if I don't get an answer soon about this truck one way or another I'll be going elsewhere to buy.  (I'd prefer this truck though since it has everything I'm looking for and it has way low km's on it for the year).  I first went to the dealership December 24th to look at the truck.  It hasn't moved and is basically sitting there with a messed up sensor for the multi cylinder displacement system meaning the thing won't run right.  I reminded the salesman that this doesn't look good for a dealership like theirs to be advertising a vehicle for sale that can't even be driven.  I might add this is the main dodge dealership and not a fly-by-night backyard corner lot somewhere.  

So, just to sweeten the deal a bit I will be getting a remote car starter installed as well at the dealerships expense. I'm told the truck is going in today for the required repairs and detailing.  We shall see.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I just about lost it today on the dealership and basically told them to shove that dodge up their A$$ sideways.  I had put a deposit on it a couple weeks ago so nobody else could snag it up.  I get a call from the dealer today informing me that they messed up and someone else had already put a deposit on it before I did.  The salesman informs me there's still a chance that I could get it if the first person backs out.  That's all fine and dandy.  So I'm already a little upset over this mess up.  I don't hear anything back from them so after work I head over there.  When I walk in I get more bad news.  Apparently the minor problem they thought was wrong with the truck turned into a major one when they found metal chunks in the oil.  Their problem!  Not mine.  Told them that as a customer this whole deal sucks since they had this truck for over a month now and had it adverstised for sale even though the thing didn't run.  Needless to say I'm back to square one.  

Going tomorrow after work to look at a 2007 ford f150 supercrew 4x4.  Looks to be a decent truck.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Note to self on the ford get the dealer to put in new spark plugs before you take delivery if the plugs are left in for fords recommended service interval you could be in for a big bill trying to get them replaced and rethreading the heads


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Private sale on the ford.  I went and looked yesterday.  It's in good shape and will be coming home with me either tomorrow or friday.  The guy claims he never had problems with anything plug related on it and had it serviced at a dealership to have the plugs changed.  It's getting a new windshield and rear tires installed today then off for a safety at the owners expense.


----------



## bczoom

Congrats!

Once you get it and get used to it (noises in particular), take off that chrome looking bug deflector.  I know with mine on, it makes a lot more noise at highway speeds and messes up the aerodynamics.  It sounds like pebbles are hitting the windshield and the mirrors have a shimmy.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

NorthernRedneck said:


> Private sale on the ford. I went and looked yesterday. It's in good shape and will be coming home with me either tomorrow or friday. The guy claims he never had problems with anything plug related on it and had it serviced at a dealership to have the plugs changed. It's getting a new windshield and rear tires installed today then off for a safety at the owners expense.


 
 Just like evenrude boat motors if it's white you know you are right.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm gonna have to measure the ride height when I get it tomorrow.  I was thinking about a 2" front leveling kit for the suspension to get it riding level but I don't think it'll need it.  I'm already shopping for a few little peices of lipstick for it.  I'm thinking chrome door handles, mirrors, and tailgate handle.  Nothing too crazy.  Just a little bling.  Who knows, could end up being like putting lipstick on a pig.  It is a Ford after all.  This is my first ford.  All I've ever had was chevy and dodge.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

lipstick on a pig is that the same as a running motor in a krusty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep.  you get what you can afford.  Not sure what I would get right now if money was no issue and I had the option of any make out there.  Had a bad experience with my last chevy.  My back is still recovering from the last dodge truck I had back in the late 90's.  So not really loyal to any particular brand this time around.  Figured I'd give Ford a chance this time since this one rode not bad and seemed fairly comfortable.  That 5.4L engine seemed to be a little gutless on the low end when stomping on the gas when compared to my old 5.3L chevy and even this gas guzzling 5.9L in the durango.  That's my main complaint with the durango.  I didn't pass too many gas stations when on a trip.  I averaged 14.3 mpg on the highway with it doing on average 58mph with the cruise set.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

one nice thing about fords they seem to have some pretty nice seats if you have to make a long drive. I still wouldn't own one because I would have to work on it some day. there is no vehicle out there that gives me more reasons to repent on Sunday when I work on them than a ford except maybe a freight liner.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's one thing I always liked about my dodge.  Fairly easy to work on.  I've rarely resorted to my special vocabulary that is reserved for the garage when working on it.  I usually warn the wife and kids when I'm going out to work on something that they may or may not hear some foul words coming from my mouth.

Funny story on that.....my uncle is a pentecostal pastor.  One day he was under his old ford bronco working on something.  Every now and then you'd hear him swearing up a storm followed shortly after by "Lord, please forgive me for I have sinned".  A few minutes later out come more swear words followed by more repenting.


----------



## bczoom

Snowtrac Nome said:


> one nice thing about fords they seem to have some pretty nice seats if you have to make a long drive.


Interesting.  Everyone I've heard of that commented on the Ford seats said the exact opposite.

Didn't BigAl say he loves his King Ranch truck but was considering dumping it because the seats were so uncomfortable?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

ford usually get's high reviews for their seats and the support they provide when compared to the competition in the magazine's. my feeling is they are a little stiff on the super duty trucks even the bench how ever seems to keep you in place well though. we have a mix of trucks in our fleet and the ford is the only seat that doesn't seem to eventually have a lean to the drivers door. one can nitpick all makes to death from the factory. my dodge had a nice cushy bench after one trip down the alcan it was replaced with a bostrom air ride my back needed lumbar support . all the fords I have been in since 90 all seem to have good lumbar support even their bench seats.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's one thing I always heard about Ford was that their seats are like a park bench where you start to lose feeling in your butt after a half hour.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

at one job my wife worked at she had an f150 ecco boost the company gave her I could sleep in it while she was driving.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My brother has the smaller ecoboost in his truck.  I took it for a spin last spring when he was down.  Couldn't believe the torque and power it put out for a six banger.  Incredible.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I personally think those newer fords are ugly. the other systemic problem you could see, is the vacuum disconnect on the front axle for the 4 wheel drive the shift forks are prone to failure the kit to repair it is only 75 bucks but the whole front axle has to come out to repair it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Im still waiting for the truck to be safetied and ready to register. The owner brought it Friday to get checked out at a garage. They found a couple things that need repaired. Should be ready tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well.  Finally got the Ford today.  When the previous owner brought it for the mechanical safety check at his expense as we agreed upon, the garage found more than even I anticipated.  We both knew it needed rear tires and a windshield.  Turns out it also had a cracked rear spring, blown left front wheel bearing, and worn right front tierod.  So she has new tires, brakes, winshield, wheel bearings, tierods, one rear spring.  Good for another 150000kms


----------



## Doc

Cracked rear spring?  That's a weird one.  Never heard of that happening before. Was it expensive to replace?  Any pics of your new baby?  edit to add...I didn't go up far enough.  Nice looking truck.  Looks like new.   congrats


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've never heard of that either. Not sure on the cost of anything. The guy I bought it from replaced everything. No expense to me.  The truck drives like new. 
Interior was a little dirty and the guy smoked in it. Spent an hour cleaning inside and giving it a fresh scent. Much better now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ordered a tonneau cover for the box and some chrome handles and mirror caps to match the front.


----------



## Doc

Sounds like you hunted down a great deal.   Good job.   You are going to have that puppy all tricked out.    Enjoy!!!!


----------



## bczoom

What brand/style tonneau cover did you go with?

I have an Access brand cover and love it.
http://www.accesscover.com/


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

cracked springs are common I have one on my truck right now a good spring shop can make up a new leaf for it. usually the crack from harmonics not being controlled with worn out shocks.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is what I ordered for a tonneau cover.  Seems to be alright for the price.  We'll see when it comes in.  Don't want to break the bank.  Just wanted something to protect stuff when we go with the whole family and stash stuff in the box.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290607745574?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## k-dog

When I bought my F250 super duty, the salesman told me to keep the tailgate locked when possible as they were stolen quite frequently.  I'm not sure why someone would want to steal a tailgate but I keep mine lock which also prevents most people from accessing truck bed when tonneau cover is down.

Good looking truck you have there.


----------



## bczoom

If the quality is decent on the tonneau cover, you should be happy.  It appears to be very similar in form and function as the one I recommended.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We shall see. Never had a tonneau cover before. Wasn't sure on trifold or a roll up one.


----------



## bczoom

Never had a trifold but heard a lot of complaints about getting it out of the way when it's not covering the bed.
If you want to keep the bed contents clean and dry, you'll also want to get that rubber sealer thingy that goes around your tailgate.  A lot of misty/dusty crap gets sucked into the closed bed around the tailgate.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That was kind of my thinking. I want to be able to load a quad easily on occasion but still want to be able to protect the smaller misc stuff I may load in the box. 

Have I mentioned how high this thing sits in the back. Its stock but wow. I'm 6'3" and find reaching over the side a struggle. 

As added insurance/protection today I brought it in for a complete tranny service including filter. Also changed the oil in the rear diff. This way I know what I'm dealing with. Start fresh.

It also got a new air filter since the old one was pretty much clogged. Runs much better now. Seems to have more power. 

And what is up with garages inflating tires to the maximum air pressure? ??  The rear tires were changed as part of the safety. They put 50lbs of pressure in them. I dropped that down to about 37 lbs rather quick. No need for that much air unless you're hauling a heavy load. Ride is much better now.


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> We shall see. Never had a tonneau cover before. Wasn't sure on trifold or a roll up one.


Why not a solid one piece?   That's what was on the truck I bought and I would not have any other kind now.  Works great.  Easy to remove, much like a truck topper.   But I find I use my trailer rather than remove it most of the time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I just find that removing it would be a 2 person job. Kind of a pain in the a $$ when you're in a rush. I like the versatility of being able to quickly roll it up and load whatever I need to load without messing with a trailer all the time.


----------



## Doc

You are right about it being a two person job.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok. I take back what I said about it being somewhat gutless compared to the Chevy and dodge engines. Helps if you change the air filter once and a while. I was done a little early today from work so I swung into one of those quick lube places and got the tranny oil and filter done. Figured id check the air filter at the same time. Let's just say it may have been original. Clogged solid. Im impressed it still ran. The engine actually revs now when I step on it and a stop light instead of burping and farting. Runs much smoother now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I know that every make of vehicle has their pluses and minuses.  I like the truck so far but found a common problem with the fords after doing some research online searching symptoms of an intermitant jerking feeling at around the 40mph mark. It doesn't do it all the time.  Shifts fine.  Runs smooth.  So I was a little baffled till doing some reading.  Seems a common problem on the fords is with the fuel pump module.  It's an electronic module that send a signal to the fuel pump.  Ford mounts this to the rear frame above the spare tire where salt can get to it and corrode the casing over time.  I ordered one as a precaution and will change it out.  Simple maintenance.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

thanks good info


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So apparently this is what a failed fuel pump module looks like.  Haven't changed mine out yet.  Hopefully mine isn't this bad.  Again, cheap insurance to avoid bigger costs down the road so I'm changing mine out as soon as it comes in.






And yet another one.  This was off a 2007 f150 the same as mine.  The owner was describing the same symptoms I'm experiencing.  Again, seems to be a common issue.  Seems that aluminum on steel combined with road salt is not a good combination.


----------



## Doc

Would wrapping it in duct tape before attaching help the life of your new one?  Or at the very least a good squirt of Fluid Film every season would help for sure.  That stuff is awesome.  It's like WD-40 x 1000.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was thinking of wedging a small piece of rubber between the frame and module to stop the contact.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!  Looks like someone else had the same type of experience as I did with the dealership that screwed me around on the dodge truck.  Click on the link for a good laugh.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ew/1048751471?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## NorthernRedneck

bczoom said:


> What brand/style tonneau cover did you go with?
> 
> I have an Access brand cover and love it.
> http://www.accesscover.com/



The ebay add didn't specify which brand it was.  Turns out it's a tonno pro.  I finally made it down to the border tonight to pick it up along with the other stuff I ordered.  Installation was simple.  Took about ten minutes to install.  Looks good.  I'm going to wait for warmer weather to install the chrome pieces since I want the 3m tape to stick.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

bczoom said:


> What brand/style tonneau cover did you go with?
> 
> I have an Access brand cover and love it.
> http://www.accesscover.com/



The ebay add didn't specify which brand it was.  Turns out it's a tonno pro.

http://www.tonnopro.com/

I finally made it down to the border tonight to pick it up along with the other stuff I ordered.  Installation was simple.  Took about ten minutes to install.  Looks good.  I'm going to wait for warmer weather to install the chrome pieces since I want the 3m tape to stick.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Truck is looking good. I installed chrome mirrors. Handle grips. Tail light covers. And the tonneau.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's obvious that the ford f150 was designed by an engineer and not a mechanic.  I decided to change out the coils on mine since after doing some research online, I discovered that a problem was brewing with my truck.  

Symptoms:  at around 60-70kmph it would shudder and spit n sputter in OD.  I thought at first it was a tranny problem.  Changed out the transmission fluid and filter.  No sign of damage there.  So it must be electrical.  Read online that a common problem with the fords is an intermitant shuddering caused by faulty coils.  So I decided to order a set and change them.  Good thing I did.  I found that one had a crack in the plastic head and another had an electrode that was barely holding on.  I changed them out with a new set I ordered on ebay.  Cost for the set of coils through the dealer is approx $450 plus the guberments share.  If I had the stealership install them they were charging 4hrs labor.

So I decided to take a chance and order a set on ebay for $60 for all 8.  I installed them myself last night.  The back ones were terrible.  Only a couple inches to move your hand and wrench back there near the firewall.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The truck runs great now.  I took it for a ride after swapping out the old coils with the new ones and tried to simulate the problem I was having but she ran great.  No more shuddering.  I made sure to use dialectric grease on the new coils before installing them to provide additional insulation to protect against moisture.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

I had a simular problem with my 06 F-150. I was diving along at about 65 and all of a sudden the truck started shuddering as if the transmission was going to fall out. I pulled over and the check engine light came on. Once I got going again I could hardly go faster than 50 and it shook and stuttered something terrible. I ended up replacing the coils like you did with ebay parts and it wasn't overly difficult but yes the back ones were a little tight. My coils came with dielectric grease in them already.
 The engine ran better but there was still an intermittent hesitation when accelerating around 45 so I finally took it to the dealer for that and some other problems covered under my extended warranty. They found a bad plug even though I had them replace all the plugs less than 20,000 miles and less than 2 years before. With as violently as the engine ran with a bad coil I guess it shouldn't surprise me that it screwed up a plug.
 I really like the truck to drive but I have had my fair share of issues with it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's the Achilles heel of the Ford's with the 5. 4. Stupid coil and plug setup. Heard problems about the cam phasers as well. Thankfully mine has been alright in that department.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

For those wondering what a faulty coil looks like for a ford f150 here's a couple I had that were messed. One had the insulation all split allowing moisture and the other had a cracked electrode.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

NorthernRedneck said:


> That's the Achilles heel of the Ford's with the 5. 4. Stupid coil and plug setup. Heard problems about the cam phasers as well. Thankfully mine has been alright in that department.



Mine had a pretty good ticking noise from the engine and I was sure it was the dreaded cam phaser. I had done a lot of research on the problem and was sure I was headed down that road. It looks like it was the bad spark plug because now the engine is running good and no tick. Thank goodness I hate that noise. I am getting 15mpg with mostly highway driving at 65mph.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Never calculated my mpg. I figure it takes what it takes. It gets better than my old Chevy Silverado with the 5.3. I could only squeeze 600kms on a tank on the highway. With the ford I can do over 700.
That's a far cry better than the durango that could barely squeeze 450 on the highway with only a slightly smaller tank.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hauled the camper in from camp today to stock up for the summer. The ford impressed me. I was extremely happy with the power and handling at highway speeds. Handled it much better than my previous chevy quad cab. There was a bad crossing and I barely felt it on the back.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Fast forward a year. So far no major problems with the Ford aside from regular maintenance. I recently swapped out the tires since I wasn't impressed with the traction in any kind of snow. I changed the coils a while back just for good measure since I heard so many horror stories of coil failures on the 5.4. Fast forward to today. 

I had a meeting this afternoon and when I fired up the truck it started running rough. The engine light came on. I scanned it when I got home. Misfire on the number 5 cylinder. I pulled the coil and replaced it with new one I had on the spare parts shelf in the garage. Still the same. The coil I pulled was all brown in color. Almost guaranteed the plug is bad. So she's booked in at the stealership Monday morning to change the plugs. Still cheaper than a new truck. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

ford had their own bs maintenance schedule for spark plug replacement. I recently pulled a couple with 3/32nd inch gap it was still running. the real problem comes if you build up carbon deposits  on the threads that extend into the cylinder, when the plugs are removed, it takes the threads in the head out with it. likely a good thing you chose the products dealership as they are quite used to this problem. sometimes the corner repair shps have their own way of dealing with this problem and cost's a lot more in the long run


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yeah. That wasn't a job I was prepared to do. Most garages around here kringe when they see a 5.4 come in and usually send them to the dealer anyway. Ford really dropped the ball when designing this engine. Performance wise I can't complain. It pulls better than the 5.3 in my Chevy from before. I just need it fixed and reliable for next weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

cam phazers were another common problem with those engines if you here a little tick like a lifter get it fixed quick its not a lifter.  a phazer coming loose will take out the head and camshaft in no time flat.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. I don't think I'll have this truck for much longer anyways. I'm starting to shop around for a replacement to get an idea on prices etc for what I can afford. I'd say 6 months to a year and I'll have a newer truck. It's a waiting game right now. I don't put on the mileage I used to anyways. Maybe 20k kms a year. And a good chunk of that is going to camp in the summer. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Snowtrac Nome said:


> cam phazers were another common problem with those engines if you here a little tick like a lifter get it fixed quick its not a lifter.  a phazer coming loose will take out the head and camshaft in no time flat.


You jinxed it. Lol. Yes, the ole girl has a bad case of ford-itis now. I'm shopping around for a replacement. She's developed a bad tick and won't idle on all 8 cylinders. Funny how it went without warning. Running perfect last week. So since she's only worth about 8k now I can't see spending 3k to fix it plus the plug job I already did this week. Gets to a point where you have to cut your losses and walk away. 

Have you had any experience /problems with the newer dodge 1500? I figure it doesn't matter what name is on the hood nowadays. They all have their issues. I know Chevy could never make a wheel bearing last more than 70k. Ford has their 5.4l engine issue. Past dodges couldn't keep the front end suspension together. 

What would you recommend?  Here's the criteria. Needs the bigger engine. 6 seater. 6ft box. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwstewar

NorthernRedneck said:


> You jinxed it. Lol. Yes, the ole girl has a bad case of ford-itis now. I'm shopping around for a replacement. She's developed a bad tick and won't idle on all 8 cylinders. Funny how it went without warning. Running perfect last week. So since she's only worth about 8k now I can't see spending 3k to fix it plus the plug job I already did this week. Gets to a point where you have to cut your losses and walk away.
> 
> Have you had any experience /problems with the newer dodge 1500? I figure it doesn't matter what name is on the hood nowadays. They all have their issues. I know Chevy could never make a wheel bearing last more than 70k. Ford has their 5.4l engine issue. Past dodges couldn't keep the front end suspension together.
> 
> What would you recommend? Here's the criteria. Needs the bigger engine. 6 seater. 6ft box.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



 I have yet to put a wheel bearing in any of my GM trucks. Replaced a few in Fords for folks. My current Silverado has 135k on it. Only a couple sets of rear brakes and one front, and a water pump. That is it for mechanical repairs and it seldom leaves the yard without towing or hauling something including our 10k lb camper.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

NorthernRedneck said:


> You jinxed it. Lol. Yes, the ole girl has a bad case of ford-itis now. I'm shopping around for a replacement. She's developed a bad tick and won't idle on all 8 cylinders. Funny how it went without warning. Running perfect last week. So since she's only worth about 8k now I can't see spending 3k to fix it plus the plug job I already did this week. Gets to a point where you have to cut your losses and walk away.
> 
> Have you had any experience /problems with the newer dodge 1500? I figure it doesn't matter what name is on the hood nowadays. They all have their issues. I know Chevy could never make a wheel bearing last more than 70k. Ford has their 5.4l engine issue. Past dodges couldn't keep the front end suspension together.
> 
> What would you recommend? Here's the criteria. Needs the bigger engine. 6 seater. 6ft box.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


 
 for the shop we have a 2000 2500, had to replace the engine and trans after we gt it picked it up state surplus so we got it right. this isn't really dodge country, just a hand full around here. the only real problems I have seen is trans issues related to using the wrong atf. the new Chrysler products need to use plus 4 synthetic atf. the 4.7 v8 is a pretty potent engine, and the hemmi with the 468 operation are getting over 20mpg highway. the chevy products all have their mil lights on on the dash and flex fuel chevys if not driven right will have to have the alchol sensor reset or gas milage will suffer. fords have a shift fork in the front diff prone to failure and need the front axle removed to fix it the chev automatic 4wd t- case will wear out the clutches and is an expensive rebuild. best suggestion buy low milage unless it is a great deal of the big 3 I think right now dodge has their shit together. haven't liked ford offerings since 79 and if the chevy products didn't have such a sensitive obd 2 system I believe they might be a pretty good truck.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

While I generally like my 06 F-150 it has had it's share of issues. Right now it has the cam phaser tic and it is getting worse. I have read up on the fix and it looks like there are some after market parts that are better designed than the OEM. Not like I need another project. 

 I had the entire exhaust system(except muffler) from the cad convertor back just replaced from complete rust out but it must of been after market as the OEM is a one piece and mine was not. The guy at Midas said the RH exhaust manifold was also cracked and said that Ford will have plenty in stock as they all end up cracking. It was cheaper to have Midas do the work than buy the parts myself and also not all parts were available from NAPA and others. Was kind of weird to have a parts store tell me exhaust parts were unavailable for my truck. Ford Dealer? Forget about it$$$$$$$

My 1994 F-350 CC went 250+ miles with very few issues before the 5.8 gas blew a head gasket. I am seriously considering selling the F-150 and putting a crate motor and trans into the F-350. It rides like a cadillac and both my wife and I liked it better for traveling. Has ok power for work and I think they are a sharp looking truck.

I personally thing most trucks and equipment made in the 90s were generally the best running and most reliable. They had just enough electronic over mechanical, like EFI, to make operation of the engine better but not so much that they became a nightmare to diagnose. The newer the machine the more electronic crap they put on it that is hard to diagnose, even for the "experts" and repair usually consists of R&R as most electronics are sealed and non repairable.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I will agree Randy I have an 89 dodge with a cummins turbo diesel I'm planning a rebuild on. I originally intended to keep it 20 years but all the electronics now days I would rather rebuild what I have. we just bought some 16 gmc trucks for the fleet so far they seem like some pretty good trucks I suppose time will tell. the half ton dodges now have a torsion bar ifs system the 06 I worked on was a real dream to change the trans on, not like a chevy or ford.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good info guys. I was only minutes away from heading down to a dealership in town and making a deal on a 2012 dodge 1500. On my way there I figured I might as well stop at the Ford dealership and pick their brains on what could possibly be wrong. They had originally given me the wrong info before. My scanner said a misfire in cylinder #1. The firing order they gave me originally showed cylinder 1 being closest to the driver near the firewall. Oops. They had it reversed. Cylinder one is passenger side farthest forward. So I came home and pulled the coil and removed the spark plug to check it just to ensure it wasn't fowled. All good so I installed my last spare coil to replace the faulty one then crossed my fingers and turned the key. Success. She's running good now. So I called to cancel the rental I had booked for this weekend and took her for a spin. Aside from the exhaust leak in the passenger manifold she runs like new again. I've been very cautious with this truck. In the 20k I've put on her since 2015 I've done all the fluids and stayed on top of the regular maintenance stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

just remember repairs usually are cheaper than payments


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Snowtrac Nome said:


> just remember repairs usually are cheaper than payments



Words of the wise. I tell myself that every time i think of buying new.

 My dad's friend just bought a new Chevy Suburban for $94,000, I can buy a lot of nice stuff with that kind of money.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Hey Don,

I just picked up an 04 F250 with the V10 - 68k miles. It seems mechanically sound do you have much experience with these?  Anything to look out for?

PB


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Snowtrac Nome said:


> just remember repairs usually are cheaper than payments


It's when you have payments combined with repairs that kills the wallet. I shouldn't complain though. I've been lucky so far. Other than regular maintenance the Ford hasn't cost me anything and the payments on a used truck are much lower than a new one. 

What killed me with my Chevy was when the payments were 750 a month and I was going through a divorce. The warranty was just up and things started breaking. So now try to come up with the cash to fix it meanwhile making big payments. This is why I prefer buying something around 5 yrs old. Payments are much less. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

PBinWA said:


> Hey Don,
> 
> I just picked up an 04 F250 with the V10 - 68k miles. It seems mechanically sound do you have much experience with these? Anything to look out for?
> 
> PB


I'm getting ready to go out and do some diagnosis on one I sent out the lappad to pull codes shows miss fire on all cylinders on right hand bank I suspect plugged pre cat on the right side identifix shows 10 confirmed fixes for that problem all being a plugged cat. other than being a gas hogg, most folks have had pretty good service around here from the few that are here.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

NorthernRedneck said:


> It's when you have payments combined with repairs that kills the wallet. I shouldn't complain though. I've been lucky so far. Other than regular maintenance the Ford hasn't cost me anything and the payments on a used truck are much lower than a new one.
> 
> What killed me with my Chevy was when the payments were 750 a month and I was going through a divorce. The warranty was just up and things started breaking. So now try to come up with the cash to fix it meanwhile making big payments. This is why I prefer buying something around 5 yrs old. Payments are much less.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


 
 I haven't bought new since 1989 wife wants a new broom it aint going to happen unless she can pay for it and its paid off before the warrantee is up.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Snowtrac Nome said:


> I'm getting ready to go out and do some diagnosis on one I sent out the lappad to pull codes shows miss fire on all cylinders on right hand bank I suspect plugged pre cat on the right side identifix shows 10 confirmed fixes for that problem all being a plugged cat. other than being a gas hogg, most folks have had pretty good service around here from the few that are here.



Thanks - I don't drive it that much so the gas hog part I can deal with.  I bought an Obd2 scanner for my phone while I was shopping for trucks.  It was invaluable along with all the research and repair sites these days.  Makes it much easier to know what you are buying.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I don't know about the f250's, the 150's had a problem with a leak below the windshield, that dripped on the generic electronic module . pull the plug check for water damage, than re plug, and seal with generous amounts of dielectric grease some thing for ford owners to chew on. the GEM is kind of an interface so all the modules can talk together will affect lights climate control and electronic 4x4


----------



## mtntopper

We have a 2001 F250 4X4 Super Duty Lariat that we purchased new with the V-10 engine. It has about 64K miles on the odometer now. I also had a 2006 F350 King Ranch with the 6.0 diesel POS. I kept the V-10 and dumped the F350 POS for a Subaru outback. The V-10 is a gas hog and cannot pass up a gas station but the engine and truck has cost me basically 0 in maintenance costs to date. It is often parked for extended lengths of time and used seldom except for cabin trips during the winter. If you read about the V-10 engine most knowledgeable people say it is bullet proof and will go easily 200K+ miles with minimum maintenance. Many motor homes use the V10 as their base engine. It is not a power house and runs best with a high octane fuel. My mileage is also better with the high octane fuel. For your use I think it was a great choice.

I went looking for a half ton recently thinking I could get better mileage and discovered with a V8 or hi output 6 your only looking at 18 to 22 mpg at best on highway. We will drive the V-10 and spend the extra for fuel as needed for out limited use. I am getting in the range of 8mpg to 12 mpg towing to about 14 to maybe 16 mpg with tail wind and no trailer on my V10 F250 4 wheel drive at 70mph. I do have a 100 gallon extra fuel tank in the box so fill ups can be extended as needed.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Thanks mtntopper.  I tried a few of the V-8 F250's but they seemed under powered and from what I can tell their mileage isn't much better due to how much harder they have to work.  I'm not a fan of the modern diesel - too much extra emissions crap to maintain or break. 

This truck has cleaned up nicely and looks like it will work great for the occasional back roads trip and hauling chores.  Now that my kids are bigger the crew cab is nice.  Tons of room.

I would probably want an extra tank or some gas cans if I was planning a long trip - it is a thirsty beast.


----------



## k-dog

I've got a 2012 F250 with 6.2 L gas and it has plenty of power but the mileage isn't the greatest.  I tow a loaded 14,000 pound dump trailer with little problem. Using the tow haul mode makes a huge difference as it changes shift points and also uses engine braking.  I haven't had any problems with it to date but like I said the mileage is not the best.  I only get 12 mpg unloaded but the wife did get 16mpg on a trip.  It is easy to go over the speed limit and not even realize it though.

I did have a deer issue but that is a whole other story and was no fault of the truck at all.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I tried a 2012 dodge with the hemi the other day. Awesome power in that engine. Sounds great. With 4 growing kids the quad cab was a little small in the back seat. I'd have to get one with the crew cab but then I'd have to sacrifice a ft of box space. So dodge is out. I need the interior space of a crew cab as well as the longer 6.5ft box. 

I found a  2011 ford crew cab with the 6.5ft box today. It has the 5.0l engine with dual exhaust that sounds sweet. It also has the factory towing mirrors and built in trailer brake control. Nice truck but I got back in mine and it drove just as good. So now I'm thinking that with the little mileage I'm putting on I'll just keep mine for a while longer till I know what's going on with my accident claim. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Been bouncing back and forth on getting a newer truck. I had been looking at potential replacements for the Ford but the driveline is like new now. She's running great so I had decided to just keep it a while longer. Then Sunday it left us stranded in a torential downpour. Started fine at home when we went out shopping. Came out of the store and ran to the vehicle in the rain. Get in and click. Click. All the lights work and battery tests fine. First thought was the starter. We get a tow and have it dropped in the driveway. Today I had dad crawl under and take a peek. I had already called around for a new starter. Turns out the main positive wire terminal had corroded almost completely off and was hanging on by just a couple strands. They finally let go. No problem. A trip to Napa and $5 later I had a new terminal for the wire. Cleaned it up  and installed then gave all the terminals a coat of dialectic grease. She lives again. A lot better than $200 for a remanded starter. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Keep it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. That's what I'm thinking. Not worth much for trade. So if I can get at least another year out of it without major issues then I can see about something around the 2014 mark. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> Been bouncing back and forth on getting a newer truck. I had been looking at potential replacements for the Ford but the driveline is like new now. She's running great so I had decided to just keep it a while longer. Then Sunday it left us stranded in a torential downpour. Started fine at home when we went out shopping. Came out of the store and ran to the vehicle in the rain. Get in and click. Click. All the lights work and battery tests fine. First thought was the starter. We get a tow and have it dropped in the driveway. Today I had dad crawl under and take a peek. I had already called around for a new starter. Turns out the main positive wire terminal had corroded almost completely off and was hanging on by just a couple strands. They finally let go. No problem. A trip to Napa and $5 later I had a new terminal for the wire. Cleaned it up  and installed then gave all the terminals a coat of dialectic grease. She lives again. A lot better than $200 for a remanded starter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



When I hear stories like this on Fords I can't help but recall the Fix Or Repair Daily saying from decades ago.   Sorry Brian.   All of em need attention from time to time, not matter what make.   I've owned something from all the American brands and quite a few foreign (Honda, Toyota, BMW, Porsche, VW).  All need repairs.  It's the nature of the beast.  
Glad this repair was a relatively cheap one.   Sucks to be stranded in torrential downpours.

As for crew cabs with short bed (5.5ft) I have one and thought it would be an issue, but I was wrong.   With the tailgate down I have 2 extra ft and that works for most of what I've hauled.   I had a 90 Ford 1 ton dually with the big diesel, crew cab with 8ft bed.   Overkill for me and the length was a pain in the rear at times.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. Yes. Comparing the 3 big ones though.....I've had all three. 

The dodge was a 95 bare bones 2wd regular cab with the v6. Tough truck. Front suspension parts seemed to wear out quicker. My 99 Chevy extra cab 4x4 was alright. The 4.8l engine was a little gutless though. The 2008 Chevy had a good engine but like clockwork as soon as the 60k warranty expired expensive repairs started. In amongst those three trucks I also had a 97 blazer, a 2004 Chevy impala and a 2003 dodge Durango. 

I've had more general motors products over the years. They generally have a more comfortable ride and nice interior. 

Fast forward to the current vehicle. This is my first ford. Thoughts.....ford dropped the ball with the 5.4 engine. Plagued with common problems across the board reliability is an issue. The engine itself puts out a good amount of power and comparing to the 5.3 Chevy it pulls my 31st camper better. However. Someone at Ford should have been shot and pissed on for designing a 3 piece spark plug that will disintegrate over time and separate into 3 pieces when trying to remove. The individual coils on each cylinder is another weak area and prone to failure. Exhaust manifolds crack over time and leak. Then there's the famous cam phaser issue. A $3500 repair. So overall not a good engine. The truck itself I like. It's comfortable and roomy inside. Tough truck overall. If I could take a newer 5.0l engine and put it in my truck I'd be a happy camper. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

NorthernRedneck said:


> Fast forward to the current vehicle. This is my first ford. Thoughts.....ford dropped the ball with the 5.4 engine. Plagued with common problems across the board reliability is an issue. The engine itself puts out a good amount of power and comparing to the 5.3 Chevy it pulls my 31st camper better. However. Someone at Ford should have been shot and pissed on for designing a 3 piece spark plug that will disintegrate over time and separate into 3 pieces when trying to remove. The individual coils on each cylinder is another weak area and prone to failure. Exhaust manifolds crack over time and leak. Then there's the famous cam phaser issue. A $3500 repair. So overall not a good engine. The truck itself I like. It's comfortable and roomy inside. Tough truck overall. If I could take a newer 5.0l engine and put it in my truck I'd be a happy camper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk




My thoughts exactly, and I've owned a lot of ford trucks.


----------

